# My Supercharged 540i Vs. 600HP BMW E39 Turbo



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey guys, time for another site update. My Supercharged 540i Vs. BMW E39 Turbo on Dyno & at 1/4 mile drag stip during The 2003 European Car Magazine Photo-Shootout.

You can click on this picture:



Or go to this link:
[url]www.jimmy540i.com/e39turbo.htm[/URL]

Enjoy! And comments are welcome as usual.

Regards,
JIMMY


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm only interested in your 540i vs space shuttle comparisons.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *I'm only interested in your 540i vs space shuttle comparisons.  *


Sorry Sparkle, this is the best I can do for you......

*







*

*







*


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Dec 4, 2002)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Sorry Sparkle, this is the best I can do for you......
> *


:rofl: :thumbup:

Didn't someone make a bunch of "Jimmy540i vs" pictures quite a while back at org?


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

The cars of imagination, amazing. I can't imagine what that drive must feel like.

And thanks for doing it at a track. :thumbup:


----------



## NOVAblue740iL (May 29, 2003)

Awesome!! can't wait for time slips!

hey jimmy you probably dont remember me but I shipped you springs that was originally from AC last year via fedex!

hehe


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> *:rofl: :thumbup:
> 
> Didn't someone make a bunch of "Jimmy540i vs" pictures quite a while back at org? *


really? that's funny, do you have the thread?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

So? What happened?

I am impressed you didn't run your tests on the street this time...


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Emission:

The results are coming soon.

Street Race? That's too dangerous and only kids do that.

 ------- (Click Here)

 :rofl:

JIMMY


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy,

That pic is a fake.

There is NO WAY your MPG can be that high while your RPM is so high as well. 

In addion, it is nearly impossible to take a pic at that speed (that picture was taken by the driver).

FAKE.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

So I would imagine this is fake too:










and this:










So are these guns (toy? perhaps?):










And my dog is actually a stuffed animal:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

*Click here Jimmy*

"Hi, my name is Jimmy and I'm a mod addict" 
{All: "Hello Jimmy!"}
:rofl:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Jimmy,

I'm still not impressed. I have had an E39 speedo pointing straight down - indicating 165-170 mph in a 540i 6-speed in the California desert.

Too bad they (E39 speedometers) are all terribly optomistic. My handheld GPS indicated my top speed was really "only" 153.5 mph. Your pics are all less than 150.

My Passat will do 150 mph also.


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Click here Jimmy
> 
> "Hi, my name is Jimmy and I'm a mod addict"
> {All: "Hello Jimmy!"}
> :rofl:  *


Hey thanks, I watched it full.

Thoughts? I think I can take that Trans Am. :thumbup:

By the way, your video was forward to my message board here:

http://jimmy540i.com/bbs/messages/649.html

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Jimmy540i.com said:


> *Hey thanks, I watched it full.
> 
> Thoughts? I think I can take that Trans Am. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Just remember, Alcoholics usually recognize their addiction(some are even proud of it), but very few actually ACT on it (do something about it). Same goes for ANY addiction  :thumbup:


----------



## jhc (Jun 12, 2002)

If you ever get into an automobile accident, you better hope to god the other driver doesn't see this thread or visit your website.:thumbdwn: 


-J


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

jhc said:


> *If you ever get into an automobile accident, you better hope to god the other driver doesn't see this thread or visit your website.:thumbdwn:
> 
> -J *












:angel:


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

haha, jimmy has an answer for everyone!!

that looks painful


----------

